

Ask HN: Best way to find a technical cofounder? - rwjackson5

This may have been discussed before but wanted to throw it out there anyway as I have a web-based venture I am trying to get started.
======
coryl
My advice isn't really advice, more of an observation based on my limited
world experience. But here it is.

If you are looking for a cofounder, stop looking for a cofounder. Look at like
this: if you were looking for a wife or a girlfriend, you would not be asking
women whether or not they'd be interested in marrying you on the first date.

All friendships have to start somewhere and have a base of interaction. So why
not network and make friends who are programmers? Find people to bounce ideas
off of, discuss tech news, ask for opinions, etc. Offer your skills, abilities
and network to them, work with them on side projects if possible.

If your not interested in investing your time into something like that, then
really what you're looking for is someone to hire to do coding work for you.
In that case, find someone to hire.

------
sandyc
I'd suggest looking into what would be required to get started technically
yourself, and in the ensuing learning process you'd not only educate yourself
so that conversations with your future co-founder would have some decent
merit, but you might find someone along the way ;)

------
smoody
This site can be a good place for such a thing... however, unless you're
willing to give a high-level overview of what you're doing (at a minimum), you
probably shouldn't expect very many people to make serious inquiries.

------
jdavid
Why not work on projects together for fun or profit?

I have a few projects where I could use a decent javascript/jQuery guy or gal
in the SF Bay area.

------
clojurerocks
I have a background in web development and would be open to talking to you
about your idea. What is the best way to reach you?

------
a5seo
Startup Weekend and Cofounder Speed Dating. Also hanging around coworking
places (and being friendly but not annoying)

~~~
hugh3
Are there any success stories from these events?

My intuitive suspicion is that trying to found a company with someone you've
just met is likely to be doomed.

~~~
MarinaMartin
Some companies created at SW have gone on to be real companies, but SW is
really better for getting the feel for working with other people and then
working with them on other projects. I can think of five funded (not that
that's a metric for success) companies that grew out of Seattle Startup
Weekend relationships. While I'm not seeking a co-founder at the moment,
everyone on my co-founder shortlist is someone I met at Startup Weekend 3
years ago or I met directly through someone I met at SW.

------
rahulchaudhary
Here is a good post on the same topic, [http://www.jetcooper.com/blog/how-to-
find-a-technical-co-fou...](http://www.jetcooper.com/blog/how-to-find-a-
technical-co-founder/)

